# Mountain Cur litter



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

A friend of mine(who is a golden breeder), is fostering a litter of mountain cur puppies and their Mother. The story started really sad, but it will have a happy ending! Here is a little video she made of them, that I just wanted to share.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful*

So glad that these two sweethearts will have a happy life because of your friend.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That was a moving and sweet video. I hope there is a happy ending for all.

...I'm almost afraid to ask...what happened to Brown Bear?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The ones that do this to these sweet babies, i wish someone would do it to the ones that did this, they are so pretty, thank you for saving them.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

The video doesn't mention at all what happened to Brown Bear??


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I think Brown Bear was put down - too sad. Why are those other dogs tied up like that? Do they stay tied up like that all day?

Fingers crossed for the mom and her pups.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

C's Mom said:


> I think Brown Bear was put down - too sad. Why are those other dogs tied up like that? Do they stay tied up like that all day?
> 
> Fingers crossed for the mom and her pups.


Yes, Brown Bear had to be put down. The other dogs are the ones at the humane society, where Momma and her pups were rescued/fostered from. I am sure they just put them out like that for people to see, and they do not stay like that.

Momma and all 8 pups are thriving now!!


----------

